# Suche jemanden zum Werben (Kult der Verdammten/Allianz)



## Killina (14. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Da ich keine Persönlichen Daten von mir preis geben werde, erfahrt ihr hier nur meinen Battletag namen.

Also, im Spiel heiße ich Yuna,
Mein Char ist eine stufe 100 Nachtelfe Druidin namens Layuna (Yuna war schon vergeben xD) und ich bin nun auf der Suche, nach jemanden den ich Werben kann, um zusammen zu Questen (Habe auch noch Lowlevel Chars  ) und evtl. hinterher zusammen an Raids oder Instanzen teil zu nehmen.

Ich spiele meistens Abends, da ich tagsüber am Arbeiten bin.
Die Zeiten können variieren, von 16 Uhr bis 22 Uhr, meistens bin ich dann bis 23 Uhr oder 0 Uhr on. Wenn ich erst um 22 Uhr on komme natürlich länger ^^

Ich übernehme keinerlei kosten für irgendetwas, ausser natürlich für mein eigenes spiel. Also für euer spiel müsst ihr dann selbst sorgen 
Über weiteres können wir uns dann ja per PN unterhalten, ich hoffe dass sich jemand finden lässt.

Auf bald
Yuna


----------

